# Wii-Unfall: 21-jährige Mutter prügelt Sohn wegen kaputtem Fernseher zu Tode



## Maik Koch (22. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wii-Unfall: 21-jährige Mutter prügelt Sohn wegen kaputtem Fernseher zu Tode* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wii-Unfall: 21-jährige Mutter prügelt Sohn wegen kaputtem Fernseher zu Tode


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (22. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZdJRDpLHbw


----------



## CrazyClash (22. Juni 2011)

wo auch sonst!?


----------



## think1 (22. Juni 2011)

der arme junge... einfach nur pech wenn man sone mutter hat


----------



## JaHos (22. Juni 2011)

Bei sowas kommt mir wieder der "Elternführerschein" in den Sinn...


----------



## yon4z (22. Juni 2011)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? einfach schrecklich...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich schon lese "21-jährige Mutter" und "5-jähriges Kind" muss ich schon nicht weiter lesen... 
Ein Mädchen das ihr eigenes Leben nicht auf die Reihe bekommt weil es sich mit 16 Jahren nen Kind andrehen  lässt... 

Das sieht doch ein Blinder, dass DIE sich NIE NIE NIE um ein Kind kümmern kann!! 
Einfach unverständlich wie das Jungendamt, keine Ahnung wie sich das in den USA nennt, da  nicht einschreitet!! 

Können die Leute nicht denken? Oder sind die wirklich so "dämlich"?


----------



## Joerg2 (22. Juni 2011)

"Mord UND Totschlag lauten die Anklagepunkte der New Yorker Staatsanwaltschaft."
seit ihr sicher? normal wird man entweder wegen Mordes ODER wegen Todschlags angeklagt - das sind zwei verschiedene Delikte.


----------



## Tchort666 (22. Juni 2011)

... am besten in einen Kerker sperren und den Schlüssel das Klo runterspülen....


----------



## Dancinator (22. Juni 2011)

Mal ne andere frage,wo war den der Vater?Kann mir doch keiner sagen das er sowas nicht mitbekommen hat.Eigentlich sieht man sowas wenn ein kind so heftig verprügelt wird!


----------



## MusicMan1992 (22. Juni 2011)

Dancinator schrieb:


> Mal ne andere frage,wo war den der Vater?Kann mir doch keiner sagen das er sowas nicht mitbekommen hat.Eigentlich sieht man sowas wenn ein kind so heftig verprügelt wird!


Ne Frau, die mit 16 ihr Kind bekommen hat, ist sicher nicht aus Liebe Mutter geworden. Wahrscheinlich zu blöd zum Verhüten und Daddy hat daraufhin die Fliege gemacht.


----------



## jacklos (22. Juni 2011)

sie tat es für das lulz


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. Juni 2011)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> "Mord UND Totschlag lauten die Anklagepunkte der New Yorker Staatsanwaltschaft."
> seit ihr sicher? normal wird man entweder wegen Mordes ODER wegen Todschlags angeklagt - das sind zwei verschiedene Delikte.


 
"Murder und manslaughter" schreibt die Quelle - bin kein Jurist und noch weniger Experte im US-Recht, aber in den USA können die Richter doch Taten und Strafen addieren, oder? Es gibt ja immer wieder mehrfach lebenslänglich.


----------



## Urist (22. Juni 2011)

Ja klar, ein "Unfall", liebe Redaktion. : p
Das würde bedueten, es war unabsichtlich, was ich nicht glaube.
Elternführerschein muss wirklich her, wenn man sieht, was für Unmenschen Kinder bekommen dürfen.


----------



## tommy1977 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich seh schon, bei den Amis ist es auch nicht anders als bei uns. Jeder Assi bekommt Kinder und kann diese nicht vernünftig erziehen, weil er/sie zu dämlich dafür ist und die arbeitende Bevölkerung traut sich nicht, Kinder zu zeugen, weil das eh nur Nachteile im Job bringt.
Wir brauchen uns also nicht wundern, wenn es bald nur noch solche Choleriker gibt.


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (22. Juni 2011)

Urist schrieb:


> Ja klar, ein "Unfall", liebe Redaktion. : p
> Das würde bedueten, es war unabsichtlich, was ich nicht glaube.
> Elternführerschein muss wirklich her, wenn man sieht, was für Unmenschen Kinder bekommen dürfen.



Das Kind hat den Fernseher bestimmt nicht mit Absicht kaputtgemacht.


----------



## Occulator (22. Juni 2011)

Urist schrieb:


> Ja klar, ein "Unfall", liebe Redaktion. : p
> Das würde bedueten, es war unabsichtlich, was ich nicht glaube.
> Elternführerschein muss wirklich her, wenn man sieht, was für Unmenschen Kinder bekommen dürfen.


 Dass er den Fernseher kaputt gemacht hat war sicher ein Unfall (mit der Wiimote) --> Wii-Unfall


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon lese "21-jährige Mutter" und "5-jähriges Kind" muss ich schon nicht weiter lesen...
> Ein Mädchen das ihr eigenes Leben nicht auf die Reihe bekommt weil es sich mit 16 Jahren nen Kind andrehen  lässt...
> 
> Das sieht doch ein Blinder, dass DIE sich NIE NIE NIE um ein Kind kümmern kann!!
> ...


 
also das mit Nie würde ich nicht per se sagen, ich kenn da auch so Fälle

aber naja, ich wär ja eh dafür Kondome an den Schulen verteilen zu lassen, auch wenn so ein paar Religionsschlauberger meinen das wäre Mord, dabei bauen sich Spermien ohne Nutzung eh nach so 8 Tagen wieder ab und so müssten nach denen auch jede Frau trauern die ihre Tage hatte
Und den Sexualkundeunterricht weit weit vorverlegen


----------



## sickboxx (22. Juni 2011)

Also echt, ich weiß nicht....
So ein Meldung auf pcgames.de
...das ist tragisch genug ... aber was soll das, was ist die Mitteilung dieser Meldung? Wii Spieler laufen Gefahr zu Tode geprügelt zu werden?
Was kommt als nächstes,  Fotos,  verheulte Interviews  mit den Verwandten der Opfer?
Gibt es auch bald auf pcgames.de so 3d-Poder-Figuren Bilder die den Tathergang "schildern"???

Dann macht doch lieber einen Bericht über Bikini-Babes beim zocken wenn ihr Traffic braucht. 

Aber diese Ausbeuterei von Schauergeschichten ist einfach nur zum k**** .   Was hält die Zukunft für PC-Games bereit?  Foto-Strecken über Unfallopfer auf der A3 weil sie gerade vom Videospiel-Kauf zurückgefahren sind?

Leute,  solche News braucht niemand!


----------



## ceik (22. Juni 2011)

Sche_ße. 

Armes Kind.


----------



## Holstentor (22. Juni 2011)

"Wii-Unfall" - also echt. Das ist eine furchtbare und traurige Familientragödie. Und mit Sicherheit ist es keine Videospiele-News.


----------



## JaHos (22. Juni 2011)

sickboxx schrieb:


> Also echt, ich weiß nicht....
> So ein Meldung auf pcgames.de
> ...das ist tragisch genug ... aber was soll das, was ist die Mitteilung dieser Meldung? Wii Spieler laufen Gefahr zu Tode geprügelt zu werden?
> Was kommt als nächstes,  Fotos,  verheulte Interviews  mit den Verwandten der Opfer?
> ...



Schön, dass du Anteil nimmst. Wenn dich sowas net interessiert, klick nicht drauf. Wo schaust du Nachrichten, auf pro7? -.-


----------



## swk1100 (22. Juni 2011)

Wii- Unfall ist echt geschmacklos, einfach nur tragisch.


----------



## coaxspi (22. Juni 2011)

Was hat soetwas  bei der PCGames zu suchen. Nur noch effekthascherei.... Das sind doch keine GamerNews


----------



## Darknomis806 (22. Juni 2011)

wtf?


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2011)

Holstentor schrieb:


> "Wii-Unfall" - also echt. Das ist eine furchtbare und traurige Familientragödie. Und mit Sicherheit ist es keine Videospiele-News.


 Sehe ich genauso. Ob Wii-Controller, Ball oder Tennisschläger ist absolut irrelevant. Einen Artikel über eine geistesgestörte Frau und ihre Tat, auch wenn es im Panoramabereich ist, finde ich auf PCGames.de vollkommen unpassend.


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. Juni 2011)

Die Frau gehört nicht ins Gefängnis, sondern in eine Gummizelle.


----------



## trashmedown (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo PCGames,

eine sehr tragisches Ereignis.

Hat es PC-Games wirklich nötig die paar Klicks mit diesem Thema und einer derartigen Überschrift zu bekommen?
Geht es Euch wirklich so schlecht? Wo kann ich spenden?

Ich lese die PCGames, neben der PCHardware, seit der ersten Ausgabe und bin Ihr Aufgrund der Qualität treu geblieben.

Überlasst doch bitte diesen "Quoten-Boulevard-Journalismus" den Billigblättern.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Veez (22. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, bei den Amis ist es auch nicht anders als bei uns. Jeder Assi bekommt Kinder und kann diese nicht vernünftig erziehen, weil er/sie zu dämlich dafür ist und die arbeitende Bevölkerung traut sich nicht, Kinder zu zeugen, weil das eh nur Nachteile im Job bringt.
> Wir brauchen uns also nicht wundern, wenn es bald nur noch solche Choleriker gibt.


 
dafür gibts sogar ein Sprichwort:  Dumm vögelt gut


----------



## Zockmock (22. Juni 2011)

Was der Kleine gelitten haben muss ... armer Kerl :'-(


----------



## silencer123 (22. Juni 2011)

trashmedown schrieb:


> Hallo PCGames,
> 
> eine sehr tragisches Ereignis.
> 
> ...



wohl das Dümmste was ich so die letzten Tage gelesen habe...


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2011)

sickboxx schrieb:


> Also echt, ich weiß nicht....
> So ein Meldung auf pcgames.de
> ...das ist tragisch genug ... aber was soll das, was ist die Mitteilung dieser Meldung? Wii Spieler laufen Gefahr zu Tode geprügelt zu werden?


Die Mitteilung dieser Meldung ist, daß und unter welchen Umständen in New York ein Kind totgeprügelt wurde.
Da dabei auch ein Videospiel vorkommt, erscheint diese News auch hier auf pcgames.de.

Nachrichten sind übrigens äußerst selten dazu gedacht, "interpretiert" zu werden oder Aufruf zu irgendeinem Aktionismus zu sein. Es handelt sich in diesem Fall schlicht um sachliche Berichterstattung.


----------



## usopia (22. Juni 2011)

also erstmal: wer solche News nicht auf PCG lesen möchte, soll sie halt nicht anklicken. Klar ist das nicht unbedingt eine "Spiele-News" aber was soll das blöde Gemotze jedesmal wenn einigen hier was nicht paßt.

Zu der Tragödie selbst fällt mir nur ein, daß es schon ein krasses Ding ist, sein Kind wegen einem kaputten TV-Gerät dermaßen zu prügeln. Dann aber fünf Tage nichts zu unternehmen und zuzuschauen, wie der Kleine langsam eingeht, ist schon überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Spätestens nach der Prügelorgie hätte die Mutter ihr Fehlverhalten einsehen und Hilfe holen müssen. Auch wenn sie Angst vor Strafe hatte, es wäre ihre letzte Möglichkeit gewesen, noch irgendwas zu retten bzw. wieder gut zu machen.
So bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß sie ihre gerechte Strafe bekommt und die sollte nicht zu milde ausfallen.

Tja, wenn Kinder selbst Kinder bekommen, geht das leider allzu oft nicht gut. Vor allem wenn noch Drogen im Spiel sind und niemand da ist, der helfen könnte, Stichwort "alleinerziehend".
Aber es gibt auch gegenteilige Beispiele, wo junge Mütter die Geschichte astrein gebacken bekommen. Ich kenne selbst eine 17-jährige, bei der ich das nur bestätigen kann. Deswegen sollte man das nicht gleich verallgemeinern und den "Eltern-Führerschein" oder so'n Mist fordern. Wer soll denn sowas entscheiden und wie soll das durchgesetzt werden? Und was kommt als nächstes? Zwangs-Sterilisation? Euthanasie? Hatten wir alles schonmal und ist kräftig nach hinten losgegangen!
Also an alle, die sowas fordern: das kleine hohle Köpchen anstrengen und nochmal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2011)

Einige sollten besser keine Kinder bekommen schon gar nicht wenn Sie selbst noch welche sind! Schade das man das nicht verhindern kann!

 ... . Und ob man mit 5 schon eine Wi haben sollte möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Erst mal ein paar Bücher lesen und mit Lego spielen, bevor ein TV, Spielkonsole oder PC ins Kinderzimmer kommen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. Juni 2011)

Zwei Dinge: Bitte miteinander diskutieren und nicht sich gegenseitig beleidigen. Das ist generell hier unerwünscht und bei einem solchen Thema noch weniger angebracht. 

Die Meldung gehört aus unserer Sicht sehr wohl auf pcgames.de, sie ist Teil der gesamten Gaming-Kultur. Auf der einen Seite wollen wir Spieler doch, dass unser Hobby gesellschaftlich anerkannter wird. Dann müssen wir aber auch die Tatsache akzeptieren, dass neben all den positiven Aspekten unseres Hobbys auch immer wieder unschöne Meldungen im Zusammenhang damit auftauchen. Seien es Betrügereien, Amokläufe oder andere Gewaltverbrechen. Dies totzuschweigen und es anderen Medien (Nicht-Fachmedien) zu überlassen, wäre die Vogel-Strauß-Politik, selbst wenn diese konkrete Nachricht sicher eher eine Randnotiz ist, eine sehr traurige.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> also erstmal: wer solche News nicht auf PCG lesen möchte, soll sie halt nicht anklicken. Klar ist das nicht unbedingt eine "Spiele-News" aber was soll das blöde Gemotze jedesmal wenn einigen hier was nicht paßt.
> 
> Tja, wenn Kinder selbst Kinder bekommen, geht das leider allzu oft nicht gut. Vor allem wenn noch Drogen im Spiel sind und niemand da ist, der helfen könnte, Stichwort "alleinerziehend".
> Aber es gibt auch gegenteilige Beispiele, wo junge Mütter die Geschichte astrein gebacken bekommen. Ich kenne selbst eine 17-jährige, bei der ich das nur bestätigen kann. Deswegen sollte man das nicht gleich verallgemeinern und den "Eltern-Führerschein" oder so'n Mist fordern. Wer soll denn sowas entscheiden und wie soll das durchgesetzt werden? Und was kommt als nächstes? Zwangs-Sterilisation? Euthanasie? Hatten wir alles schonmal und ist kräftig nach hinten losgegangen!
> Also an alle, die sowas fordern: das kleine hohle Köpchen anstrengen und nochmal drüber nachdenken...


 
nja
Vor allem ist das Ding auch noch, das keiner wirklich mal ein intelligentes Argument gegen News mit nicht direktem Spielebezug gebracht hat
Zumal, wenn einer keine Schlechten Nachrichten lesen will, dann darf der nicht nach draußen schauen, denn das Leben ist kein Ponyhofsimulator

Auch mit dem Elternführerschein ist das so ne Sache wie mit so einem Computerspieleschein, denn noch weit vor den Problemen mit den Sanktionen wär da eher die Sache da an was man das Festmachen will und wer das alles Prüfen soll denn ich bezweifel das es so viele Psychoanalytiker gibt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Juni 2011)

Man sollte darüber nachdenken diese schreckliche Nintendo Wii schleunigst zu verbieten. Das passiert nur mit diesem blöden Fuchtelcontroller. Hätte die gute Frau ihrem Kind lieber eine XBox gekauft. Immer diese "Killerspiele". Wie ich Nintendo hasse.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge: Bitte miteinander diskutieren und nicht sich gegenseitig beleidigen. Das ist generell hier unerwünscht und bei einem solchen Thema noch weniger angebracht.
> 
> Die Meldung gehört aus unserer Sicht sehr wohl auf pcgames.de, sie ist Teil der gesamten Gaming-Kultur. Auf der einen Seite wollen wir Spieler doch, dass unser Hobby gesellschaftlich anerkannter wird. Dann müssen wir aber auch die Tatsache akzeptieren, dass neben all den positiven Aspekten unseres Hobbys auch immer wieder unschöne Meldungen im Zusammenhang damit auftauchen. Seien es Betrügereien, Amokläufe oder andere Gewaltverbrechen. Dies totzuschweigen und es anderen Medien (Nicht-Fachmedien) zu überlassen, wäre die Vogel-Strauß-Politik, selbst wenn diese konkrete Nachricht sicher eher eine Randnotiz ist, eine sehr traurige.


 
Schämen würde ich mich, würde ich diese Tragödie um der News Willen mit Gaming in Verbindung bringen.
Selbst in der Originalmeldung steht: "Mom charged with murder of 5-year-old son beat child to death because he broke the TV: prosecutors"

Im gesamten Text steht nichts davon, dass das Gaming oder die Wii selbt gewissermassen Schuld daran trägt.
Passiert ist es womöglich mit dem Wii-controller, die Verbindung zum Gaming stellt aber nur eine einzige Seite weltweit zur Diskussion, und das ist selbstverständlich pcgames.
Wie gesagt, schämen würde ich mich.


----------



## R3cc4s (22. Juni 2011)

Ein Tragödie? Defintiv. 

Was mich mal interessieren würde, warum das keiner bemerkt hat? Die Mutter hat ihn ja nicht stante pede zu tode geprügelt (Titel dieses Beitrages?), sondern er ist an seinen inneren Verletzungen über einem Zeitraum von FÜNF Tagen verstorben. "Der Vater nimmt anteil". Also hat er wohl noch was mit der Mutter zu tun gehabt. Wo war er denn? Das Kind hat in dem Zeitraum nie geschrien? Freunde des Kindes, Nachbarn, Besucher ... keinem ist was aufgefallen? Alles sehr merkwürdig. Klar kann man jetzt sagen, dass die irgendwo im Ghetto gewohnt haben können und sich dort jeder um seinen eigenen Kram kümmert. Das steht da aber auch nicht. Fakten und eine fundierte Berichterstattung werden anscheinend überbewertet. Zumal der Junge schon letzten Freitag verstorben ist. 

Ich komme mir ein bischen vor wie bei einem Boulevard Magazine. Der ganze Artikel soll einfach nur schockieren und wenn ich mir die Posts hier so durchlese, funktioniert das ja auch wunderbar.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2011)

@FlorianStangl
Bei einem Amokläufer lässt es sich noch darüber diskutieren, inwieweit ein exzessives Spielen eines Ego-Shooters, Einfluss auf eine Tat haben kann.
Vor allem, da viele Medien und Politiker dieses explizit propagieren.

Bei diesem Fall hier aber, hat das Videospielen meiner Meinung nach nicht den Hauch einer Relevanz.


----------



## kingcoolstar (22. Juni 2011)

Sofort Todesstrafe geben. Wenn ich schon so was lese werde ich Agro und möchte am liebsten die Mutter ordentlich eine Tracht Prügel verpassen !!! Wie kann so was nur existieren ?? Mein Gott das war ein verdammtes Fernsehen !!


----------



## rohan123 (22. Juni 2011)

Es hat vielleicht nicht nur mit den Videospielen zu tun, dass manche Menschen brutaler werden. Es ist vielmehr auch die Unreife, die manche Menschen leider auszeichnet. Und diese Unreife besietzt auch offenbar diese sogenannte Mutter. Emotionale Unreife nenne ich das. Sich nicht in der Hand haben, und die Kosequenzen auf die Umwelt völlig außer Acht lassen. Denn anders ist es nicht erklälich, dass ich wegen eines kaputten Gerätes derart ausraste.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Sofort Todesstrafe geben. Wenn ich schon so was lese werde ich Agro und möchte am liebsten die Mutter ordentlich eine Tracht Prügel verpassen !!! Wie kann so was nur existieren ?? Mein Gott das war ein verdammtes Fernsehen !!


 
Ehrlich . . .
Rache ist was für Idioten und Todesstrafe erst Recht, denn es ist darüber hinaus ein statistischer Fakt das in Ländern mit Todesstrafe die Kriminalität viel höher ist
Außerdem werden da auch zuviele, also > 0 Personen, unschuldig abgemurkst


----------



## Wraith79 (22. Juni 2011)

Als ich dies las stockte mir der Atem....selbst Vater von 3 Kindern. Wie kann ein Elternteil sowas tun?
Unverständlich.....
Natürlich ist man mal sauer auf seine Kinder oder wird mal lauter....aber zu sehen wie sein eigenes Kind zu grunde geht und das über Tage kann ich nicht verstehen.
Dieser Mensch (oder nennen wir es Bestie) gehört aufs Brutalste gequält, gefoltert und irgendwann umgebracht. Sry das ich so krass reagiere aber sowas verdient keinerlei Mitleid !! NIEMALS !!!


----------



## Wraith79 (22. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ehrlich . . .
> Rache ist was für Idioten und Todesstrafe erst Recht, denn es ist darüber hinaus ein statistischer Fakt das in Ländern mit Todesstrafe die Kriminalität viel höher ist
> Außerdem werden da auch zuviele, also > 0 Personen, unschuldig abgemurkst



Das mag stimmen...aber was soll man Deiner Meinung nach machen? Verurteilen und dann schön in die Psychatrie um nach gute 7 Jahren wieder auf freiem Fuss zu sein? Das ist doch jetzt nicht Dein ernst....
Hast Du selbst Kinder?? Ich denke nicht denn sonst würdest Du als Vater/Mutter sofort anders reagieren


----------



## alep (22. Juni 2011)

Und das auchnoch "Wii-Unfall" zunennen, ist für meinen geschmack etwas zu zynisch, sorry pc games!


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2011)

Wraith79 schrieb:


> Dieser Mensch (oder nennen wir es Bestie) gehört aufs Brutalste gequält, gefoltert und irgendwann umgebracht. Sry das ich so krass reagiere aber sowas verdient keinerlei Mitleid !! NIEMALS !!!



Dann ist man aber keinen Deut besser, im Gegenteil. Die Opfer werden dadurch auch nicht wieder lebendig.


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Juni 2011)

Wraith79 schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen...aber was soll man Deiner Meinung nach machen?


Definitiv nicht töten, denn damit landen wir wieder mitten im Mittelalter.



Wraith79 schrieb:


> Verurteilen und dann schön in die Psychatrie um nach gute 7 Jahren wieder auf freiem Fuss zu sein? Das ist doch jetzt nicht Dein ernst....


Doch, wenn die Person als wirklich geheilt anzusehen ist , warum sollte man sie dann nicht wieder frei lassen? Das es da in Deutschland scheinbar einige Probleme gibt das Leute als geheilt gelten die es wohl nicht sind ist ein anderes  Thema.



Wraith79 schrieb:


> Hast Du selbst Kinder?? Ich denke nicht denn sonst würdest Du als Vater/Mutter sofort anders reagieren


Und schon sind wir wieder bei der Stammtischdiskussion. Ob man Vater oder Mutter ist hat gar nix zu tun bei der Sache. Das ist billigste Polemik auf BILD Niveau.

Objektivität, und darum geht es bei der Rechtssprechung und Bestrafung hat nichts damit zu tun ob man Elternteil ist oder nicht. Wenn man als Vater oder Mutter emotional reagiert bei dem Thema ist man schon raus aus der Diskussion um die Bestrafung der Tat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juni 2011)

Wraith79 schrieb:


> Als ich dies las stockte mir der Atem....selbst Vater von 3 Kindern. Wie kann ein Elternteil sowas tun?
> Unverständlich.....
> Natürlich ist man mal sauer auf seine Kinder oder wird mal lauter....aber zu sehen wie sein eigenes Kind zu grunde geht und das über Tage kann ich nicht verstehen.
> Dieser Mensch (oder nennen wir es Bestie) gehört aufs Brutalste gequält, gefoltert und irgendwann umgebracht. Sry das ich so krass reagiere aber sowas verdient keinerlei Mitleid !! NIEMALS !!!


 
Und das von einem Vater...bringst du deinen Kindern auch solche Werte bei? Dann werde ich sie in 20 Jahren ja mal im Knast besuchen, nachdem sie jemanden gefoltert und ermordet haben, weil dieser Jemand Scheiße gebaut hat. 

Eins vorneweg: Ich will diese Frau *NICHT* in Schutz nehmen! Ich kann so eine Tat selbst absolut nicht gutheißen. Aber hierbei muss ich sagen, dass ihr Leute doch gar nicht die genauen Lebensumstände dieser Familie kennt. Und kommt jetzt nicht mit "Die hat sich mit 16 ein Kind andrehen lassen. Das sagt doch alles.", denn das ist definitiv falsch. Ich kenne genug Menschen, die in dem Alter Eltern geworden sind und sich zusammengerissen haben. Allerdings auch das Gegenteil erlebt habe.
Also spart euch doch bitte euer heuchlerisches Mitleid und eure Pseudo-Wut. Natürlich ist es tragisch, was mit dem Kind passiert ist. Aber wie in den News steht: Die Frau traute sich nicht, die Polizei oder den Krankenwagen zu rufen. Dass das Kind gestorben ist, geschah also wohl nicht aus Bosheit heraus oder wegen geistiger Störung, möchte man annehmen, sondern rein aus der Angst der Mutter heraus. Es gibt genug Mütter, die verzweifelt sind und irgendwann soweit sind, dass sie absolut nicht mehr weiter wissen. Und dann kann sowas passieren. Die Mutter war dumm, ja. Sie hat verantwortungslos gehandelt, als sie mit 15/16 das Kind austrug und sich damit das Leben versaut. Die Folgen waren Verzweiflung und das viel zu späte Erkennen der Konsequenzen, mit denen sie nicht klar kam. 
Aber diese Frau gleich als Bestie und Monster beschimpfen? Todesstrafe und grausamste Folter fordern? Wie blöd sind manche hier eigentlich? Merkt ihr überhaupt, dass ihr euch auf ein Niveau begebt, dass man mit Recht als unterste Stufe und ganz und gar dreckigstes Mittelalter bezeichnen kann? Bevor ihr überhaupt mal Hand an die Tastatur legt und Kommentare zu solchen Themen verfasst, denkt vorher mal bitte nach und schreibt nicht so eine Grütze. 

Ich nehme diese Frau, wie gesagt, sicher nicht in Schutz. Aber ich bedenke auch, unter welchen Umständen sie leben könnte und warum sie diese Tat begangen hat. Beziehungsweise, was die Ursachen für eine solch brutale Attacke sein könnten. Geisteskrankheit oder Bosheit wohl kaum. Selbst in Amerika dürften geisteskranke Menschen keine Kinder groß ziehen. Also von daher: bitte Hirn einschalten, bevor man sowas wie in dem Quote schreibt; besonders als Vater von drei Kindern.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (22. Juni 2011)

RedDragon20, an sich hast du vollkommen recht, aber wenn ich krank bin, dann geh ich zum Arzt und lass mir helfen. Tu ich das nicht und geh mit meinen Fehlern nicht richtig um, kann man von Fahrlässigkeit bis Mutwillen sprechen. Sie hatte wohl eindurcksvoll ihre Wut oder auch Bosheit genannt, nicht im Griff und schlug zu. Zusätzlich kommt die Vorgeschichte mit Alkohol und Drogen dazu, was sie vielleicht in Panik versetzt hat, in den Knast zu wandern. Hätte Sie nämlich nur Ansatzweise einen funken Menschenverstand, Mitgefühl, Mutterinstinkt oder wenigstens Mitleid, wäre sie zum Arzt gegangen. Sorry, aber diese Frau könnte man unter gegebenen Umstände schon Biest/Monster nennen, jedoch darf man keine Taten, die sie quasi selbst praktizierte, fordern, weil man dann nicht anders ist.
Grundsätzlich hast du jedoch recht!


----------



## Wraith79 (22. Juni 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und das von einem Vater...bringst du deinen Kindern auch solche Werte bei? Dann werde ich sie in 20 Jahren ja mal im Knast besuchen, nachdem sie jemanden gefoltert und ermordet haben, weil dieser Jemand Scheiße gebaut hat.
> 
> Eins vorneweg: Ich will diese Frau *NICHT* in Schutz nehmen! Ich kann so eine Tat selbst absolut nicht gutheißen. Aber hierbei muss ich sagen, dass ihr Leute doch gar nicht die genauen Lebensumstände dieser Familie kennt. Und kommt jetzt nicht mit "Die hat sich mit 16 ein Kind andrehen lassen. Das sagt doch alles.", denn das ist definitiv falsch. Ich kenne genug Menschen, die in dem Alter Eltern geworden sind und sich zusammengerissen haben. Allerdings auch das Gegenteil erlebt habe.
> Also spart euch doch bitte euer heuchlerisches Mitleid und eure Pseudo-Wut. Natürlich ist es tragisch, was mit dem Kind passiert ist. Aber wie in den News steht: Die Frau traute sich nicht, die Polizei oder den Krankenwagen zu rufen. Dass das Kind gestorben ist, geschah also wohl nicht aus Bosheit heraus oder wegen geistiger Störung, möchte man annehmen, sondern rein aus der Angst der Mutter heraus. Es gibt genug Mütter, die verzweifelt sind und irgendwann soweit sind, dass sie absolut nicht mehr weiter wissen. Und dann kann sowas passieren. Die Mutter war dumm, ja. Sie hat verantwortungslos gehandelt, als sie mit 15/16 das Kind austrug und sich damit das Leben versaut. Die Folgen waren Verzweiflung und das viel zu späte Erkennen der Konsequenzen, mit denen sie nicht klar kam.
> ...


 
Nunja in einem geb ich Dir recht...es ist nicht der Ort hier um sich über sowas zu streiten !!
Klar kann man sagen "Hey mit 15/16 war Sie sich Ihrer Verantwortung nicht bewusst und ist daran gescheitert".. Das gibt es hier auch !!
Jedoch weiß ich aufgrund von Tatsachen das es in Amerika (ebenso wie auch in Deutschland) möglich ist sich hier helfen zu lassen.
Sollte es überhaupt nicht mehr funktionieren dann gibt es Pflegefamilien !!
Das Argument Sie hat es nicht aus Bosheit getan, also Ihrem Kind beim sterben zu zusehen, ist einfach nur lächerlich !!
5 ganze Tage litt das Kind....5 !!
NIEMAND und ich betone das Wort bewusst lässt sein Kind 5 tage lang leiden. Es sei denn Er/Sie ist psyisch gestört !!
Sie hat Ihrem Kind beim sterben zu gesehen...erkläre mir die rational !!

Deine Argumentation das ich hier emotional geschrieben habe ist vollkommen richtig. Das habe ich auch und gebe es zu !!
Aber trotzdem habe ich kein Mitleid mit so einem kranken Hirn, es passiert viel zu häufig das man seine eigenen Probleme an denen auslässt die man schützen sollte. KINDER !!

Es könnten Deine Kinder sein...

Das hat auch nichts mit Dummheit oder dergleichen zu tun, jedoch kräuseln sich mir mittlerweile bei den Meldungen in den Nachrichten die Nackenhaare und dann ergreift noch jemand Partei für sowas und versucht es schön zu reden.

Achso...die Rückfallquote bei Psychisch gestörten Tätern liegt bei über 90%...von geheilt dürften wir hier als normale Menschen sicherlich nicht sprechen !!


----------



## trashmedown (22. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge: Bitte miteinander diskutieren und nicht sich gegenseitig beleidigen. Das ist generell hier unerwünscht und bei einem solchen Thema noch weniger angebracht.
> 
> Die Meldung gehört aus unserer Sicht sehr wohl auf pcgames.de, sie ist Teil der gesamten Gaming-Kultur. Auf der einen Seite wollen wir Spieler doch, dass unser Hobby gesellschaftlich anerkannter wird. Dann müssen wir aber auch die Tatsache akzeptieren, dass neben all den positiven Aspekten unseres Hobbys auch immer wieder unschöne Meldungen im Zusammenhang damit auftauchen. Seien es Betrügereien, Amokläufe oder andere Gewaltverbrechen. Dies totzuschweigen und es anderen Medien (Nicht-Fachmedien) zu überlassen, wäre die Vogel-Strauß-Politik, selbst wenn diese konkrete Nachricht sicher eher eine Randnotiz ist, eine sehr traurige.



Den Zusammenhang zwischen diesem Ereignis und der Gaming-Kultur herzustellen ist wohl kein positiver Versuch unser Hobby der Gesellschaft näher zu bringen. Viel mehr stelle ich Parallelen zu den unreflektierten Berichten von Television und Printmedien fest, die versuchen, die Gaming-Kultur in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.

Wodurch das TV-Gerät zerstört wurde, ist irrelevant. Das hätte in diesem Moment genau so gut ein Ball oder ein anderer Gegenstand sein können. Dieses Ereignis spiegelt für mich Probleme unserer Gesellschaft wieder, jedoch keinen Teil der Gaming-Kultur.

Und um Totschweigen geht es mir absolut nicht. Ich halte die Informationsmöglichkeiten, gerade durch das Internet, für eine der wichtigsten Bewahrer demokratischer Interessen, da zu der Wahrheit  die Meinungen und Erfahrungen aller Menschen gehören, nicht nur die Wahrheit einer kleinen „Elite“!



silencer123 schrieb:


> wohl das Dümmste was ich so die letzten Tage gelesen habe...


Ich wollte auf keinen Fall mit meinem Beitrag die Intelligenz eines Lesers provozieren. Allerdings gehört Dein Kommentar auch nicht zum intellektuellen Leuchtfeuer.

Für Argumente bin ich immer offen.


----------



## Wraith79 (22. Juni 2011)

Achso...lest Euch mal die Aussagen der Mutter durch und dann sag nochmal einer Sie wäre nicht psychisch gestört !!
Also wenn das Eure Mutter wäre, wäret Ihr heute und jetzt nicht hier !!


----------



## NeroOne (22. Juni 2011)

Loch graben, Mutter rein, Deckel drauf, gut is!


----------



## DeVan90 (22. Juni 2011)

Wraith79 schrieb:


> Nunja in einem geb ich Dir recht...es ist nicht der Ort hier um sich über sowas zu streiten !!
> Klar kann man sagen "Hey mit 15/16 war Sie sich Ihrer Verantwortung nicht bewusst und ist daran gescheitert".. Das gibt es hier auch !!
> Jedoch weiß ich aufgrund von Tatsachen das es in Amerika (ebenso wie auch in Deutschland) möglich ist sich hier helfen zu lassen.
> Sollte es überhaupt nicht mehr funktionieren dann gibt es Pflegefamilien !!
> ...



Es gibt auch Menschen, die einfach akzeptieren können, dass es solche Vorfälle gibt und zum Menschsein einfach dazugehören. Daran wird sich in 100 Jahren nichts ändern. Es muss Menschen geben, die aus der Reihe tanzen, das gehört einfach dazu, sei es noch so tragisch.


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. Juni 2011)

trashmedown schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen diesem Ereignis und der Gaming-Kultur herzustellen ist wohl kein positiver Versuch unser Hobby der Gesellschaft näher zu bringen.


 
Nein, so war das auch nicht gemeint - sondern andersrum. Diese Meldung ist ja auf einer Seite für Spieler, nicht für die große Masse der Nicht-Spieler. Die Meldung ist aus unserer Sicht für Spieler relevant, weil sie eben auf der Schnittstelle zwischen unserem Hobby und de ganz normalen Wahnsinn da draußen liegt. Da steckt auch kein missionarischer Eifer dahinter, sondern der Gedanke, das Thema Spiele eben umfassender zu betrachten als nur mit News, Tests, Tipps. Solche News sind ja nicht unser Kernthema, sondern wie geschrieben eine Randnotiz zur Abrundung. Für Spieler, nicht - abstrahiert formuliert - die Gesellschaft an sich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juni 2011)

Wraith79 schrieb:


> Nunja in einem geb ich Dir recht...es ist nicht der Ort hier um sich über sowas zu streiten !!
> Klar kann man sagen "Hey mit 15/16 war Sie sich Ihrer Verantwortung nicht bewusst und ist daran gescheitert".. Das gibt es hier auch !!
> Jedoch weiß ich aufgrund von Tatsachen das es in Amerika (ebenso wie auch in Deutschland) möglich ist sich hier helfen zu lassen.
> Sollte es überhaupt nicht mehr funktionieren dann gibt es Pflegefamilien !! Das Argument Sie hat es nicht aus Bosheit getan, also Ihrem Kind beim sterben zu zusehen, ist einfach nur lächerlich !! 5 ganze Tage litt das Kind....5 !! NIEMAND und ich betone das Wort bewusst lässt sein Kind 5 tage lang leiden. Es sei denn Er/Sie ist psyisch gestört !!
> ...



Ich versuche gar nichts schön zureden. Ich habe mehrfach betont, dass ich eine solche Tat nicht gutheißen kann. Und ich habe keine Kinder, da ich genug mit meinem eigenen Leben zu tun habe. Aber das gehört hier nicht her. Wie schon vor mir jemand gesagt hat, ist Objektivität das A und O bei einer solchen Diskussion. Und objektiv bin ich. Zumindest versuche ich, es zu sein. 

Deine Bemerkung "Es könnten deine Kinder sein" zieht nicht. Ich habe einen kleinen Bruder, selbst erst fünf Jahre alt. Mir ist schon klar, wie Eltern reagieren können und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich demjenigen genauso eins aufs Maul geben würde (entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise), wenn dieser Jemand meinem Bruder zu nahe kommt. Aber ich weiß, dass Selbstjustiz nichts bringt und a.) ich mir dadurch auch unnötig und unsinnigerweise selbst schaden würde und b.) es andere Methoden gibt, um den Täter zu strafen. Wer bei sowas derart emotional reagiert und so einen Quatsch wie Todesstrafe oder Folter fordert, der schießt sich selbst ins Aus. 

Du hast ja auch Recht. Natürlich ist es möglich, sich helfen zu lassen. Hier, wie auch in Amerika. Aber vielleicht hatte diese Frau einfach nur Angst? Vielleicht war sie verzweifelt und wusste in ihrer Panik einfach nichts zu tun? Panik, mein Guter, kann das Hirn schonmal zum abschalten bringen. Außerdem: wo steht denn, dass sie keinen Versuch unternommen hat, dem Kind zu helfen? Ja, klar, Krankenwagen rufen und so. Aber wie gesagt: ich nehme einfach an, dass sie viel zuviel Panik hatte und allein versucht hat, ihrem Kind zu helfen, ohne ärztliche Hilfe. Ich wage es einfach zu bezweifeln, dass eine junge Mutter derart boshaft sein kann. Aber da ich diese Frau nicht kenne, werde ich mir auch kein Urteil über sie bilden. Und das sollten du und andere auch nicht tun. Seht es mal ein wenig distanzierter, statt gleich rum zu nörgeln und die Schuldkeule zu schwingen. 

Und da du nicht fähig zu sein scheinst, zu diskutieren und mit einer einzigen Argumentation kommst ("Es könnten deine Kinder sein!"), seh ich keinen Grund, die Diskussion weiter zu führen. Ich hab auch gar kein Bock drauf, Leute wie dich, die ihren Kindern offenbar gerne Werte wie "Folter und Todesstrafe für Verbrecher" beibringen würden, eine distanziertere Sicht auf die Dinge aufzuzeigen. Bin ich a.) nicht dafür verantwortlich und b.) ist es sowieso sinnlos, da du eh bei deiner Meinung bleiben wirst. 


@oldsql-Triso
Wer weiß denn schon, was in ihrem Kopf wirklich vor sich ging? Kannst du es mir sagen? Wohl kaum. Mehr werde ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen, da ich alles schon gesagt habe, was es da zu sagen gibt.


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. Juni 2011)

alep schrieb:


> Und das auchnoch "Wii-Unfall" zunennen, ist für meinen geschmack etwas zu zynisch, sorry pc games!


 
Bitte meinen Beitrag dazu lesen


----------



## xdave78 (23. Juni 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und ich habe keine Kinder, da ich genug mit meinem eigenen Leben zu tun habe.
> 
> Vielleicht war sie verzweifelt und wusste in ihrer Panik einfach nichts zu tun?


 Entschuldige mal: erstens kannst Du eine Beziehung zu einem Bruder wirklich nicht mit die von Eltern zu ihren Kindern vergleichen. Das wirst Du dann merken, wenn Du es eines Tages vielleicht doch zu Kindern bringen solltest. Zum Zweiten...5 Tage Panik? Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Panik ist ein Umstand in den man vielleicht einige Sekunden, Minuten oder Stunden geraten  - aber ganz sicher nicht in der Form wie Du sie hier meinst über 5 Tage. Angst? Vielleicht schon eher - dennoch muss man objektiv betrachtet sagen, das jemand der seinem Kind 56 Tage dabei zuschaut wie es langsam zugrunde geht einfach nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun haben kann. Wenn diese Frau es vorher versäumt hat sich Hilfe zu suchen (was offensichtlich der Fall ist), sollte sie die jetzt bekommen - am besten irgendwo eingeschlossen. 
Mittelalter hin- oder her...die Unart heutzutage ist doch, dass immer erst gefragt wird "Wie geht es dem Täter? Ach...der war doch nicht Zurechnungsfähig, hatte ne schwere Kindheit..usw..Armer Täter.." - in Zeiten wo sowas läuft und wo Polizisten mit ner Strafe rechnen müssen, wenn sie einen mutmaßlichen Verbrecher anschießen müssen wir uns doch über solche Auswüche der Gesellschaft wie "Frau prügelt Kind tot. Frau wirft Säugling aus dem Fenster. Jugendliche prügeln Handwerker in der U-Bahn zu Tode." nicht wundern und das Ganze "Armer Täter" Spiel mal auf den Prüfstand stellen.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Bitte meinen Beitrag dazu lesen


 
Dein Link funktioniert nicht. Da kommt bei meinem IE nur aboutblank... 

Tja, die Mutter war wohl eindeutig mit der Erziehung ihres Sohnes überfordert... Der Titel ist doch ganz normal gewählt. Grund des Todprügelns war nun mal ein Wii-Unfall. 

Oh man die Moralapostelei von manchen hier regt echt auf. Aber Killerspiele spielen^^


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Dein Link funktioniert nicht. Da kommt bei meinem IE nur aboutblank...


 
Welcher IE? Im IE9 funktioniert der Link wie gewünscht.


----------



## Spawnie (23. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Bitte meinen Beitrag dazu lesen


 
Dein Beitrag ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das der Artikel für Gamer "umgeschrieben" ist.
"Wii-Unfall" ist und bleibt zynisch, der Artikel gehört definitiv nicht hierher sondern eher auf Internetseiten von Skandalblättern.
Nicht das die News der letzten Monate schon dürftig waren und sich zum größten Teil aus "Die 10 größten/schlechtesten/ältesten Dinge die keinen interessieren..." zusammensetzen, aber das ist die Krönung...

Da hilft auch kein Schönreden um es auf eine seriöse Redaktionsschiene zu schieben.


----------



## Amanra (23. Juni 2011)

Tur mir leid, vielleicht reagiere ich übertrieben, aber ich finde, das hat mit den Themen PC und Spiele nicht wirklich etwas zu tun und gehört absolut nicht hierher. Und natürlich deprimiert mich so etwas auch, und das braucht hier eigentlich nicht sein!


----------



## Wraith79 (23. Juni 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich versuche gar nichts schön zureden. Ich habe mehrfach betont, dass ich eine solche Tat nicht gutheißen kann. Und ich habe keine Kinder, da ich genug mit meinem eigenen Leben zu tun habe. Aber das gehört hier nicht her. Wie schon vor mir jemand gesagt hat, ist Objektivität das A und O bei einer solchen Diskussion. Und objektiv bin ich. Zumindest versuche ich, es zu sein.
> 
> Deine Bemerkung "Es könnten deine Kinder sein" zieht nicht. Ich habe einen kleinen Bruder, selbst erst fünf Jahre alt. Mir ist schon klar, wie Eltern reagieren können und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich demjenigen genauso eins aufs Maul geben würde (entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise), wenn dieser Jemand meinem Bruder zu nahe kommt. Aber ich weiß, dass Selbstjustiz nichts bringt und a.) ich mir dadurch auch unnötig und unsinnigerweise selbst schaden würde und b.) es andere Methoden gibt, um den Täter zu strafen. Wer bei sowas derart emotional reagiert und so einen Quatsch wie Todesstrafe oder Folter fordert, der schießt sich selbst ins Aus.
> 
> ...


 
Die Argumentationen die Du hier an den Tag bringst sind einfach nur Blasphemie. Du trittst damit den Opfern des kleinen Jungen mit Füssen (übrigens auch denen, denen sowas ähnliches passiert ist) und erklärst hiermit öffentlich das man der Armen Täterin lieber versuchen sollte zu helfen.

Man hat hier wunderbar festgestellt das nun die Täterin aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt wird. Läßt wahrscheinlich auf den Umstand der schweren Kindheit, Alkohol/Drogen oder Familiären Probleme schließen.
Und da sind wir bei einem Problem was viel zu häufig als Ausrede für sämtliche Taten was Kindesmisshandlung betrifft.

Du hast einen 5 jährigen Bruder ?? Super...es ist in keiner Form und weise ein vergleich was ein Elternteil für ein Kind empfindet oder was man unter Geschwister empfindet (denn auch ich habe noch einen älteren und einen jüngeren Bruder).

Die Werte die ich meinen Kindern übrigens vermittele sind einfach: Ehrlichkeit, Anstand, Respekt & Selbstachtung.
Jedoch bringe ich Ihnen auch bei sich nichts gefallen zu lassen.
Und das ist, was ich gerade schrieb, in der heutigen Zeit unglaublich schwer. So schwer sogar das man jeden Tag daran arbeiten muss !!

Ich habe, dies was ich schrieb, in tiefer Emotion geschrieben. "Folter und Quälerei" sollte natürlich niemals eine Lösung sein, das stimmt.
Möglicherweise waren meine Worte hier zu forsch gewählt und wenn das jemand falsch verstanden hat dann ist es sein problem.

Aber was Du hier schreibst ist einfach nur Käse !!
Wenn Du einmal alleine die Meldungen der 4 Wochen nimmst die in den Nachrichten war "Mann vergeht sich an 6 monate alten Säugling (und tut es heute wahrscheinlich immer noch), Jugendlicher vergeht sich an 6 jährigem Kind auf Spielplatz, Mutter erschlägt Kind weil es den Fernseher zerstört hat"
Ich frage Dich...ist das normal? Wie sollte man mit solchen Tätern umgehen? Jeder weiß wie das Rechtssytem arbeitet. Leider ist es voller Lücken und leider wird dies in letzter Zeit immer deutlicher !!
Das ist das traurige an dieser Geschichte und leider eine gemeinsamkeit mit dem Deutschen System.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2011)

Wraith79 schrieb:


> Ich frage Dich...ist das normal? Wie sollte man mit solchen Tätern umgehen? Jeder weiß wie das Rechtssytem arbeitet. Leider ist es voller Lücken und leider wird dies in letzter Zeit immer deutlicher !!
> Das ist das traurige an dieser Geschichte und leider eine gemeinsamkeit mit dem Deutschen System.



Tja, die Antwort hast Du eigentlich selbst schon gegeben.
Solche Fälle häufen sich, wenn eine Gesellschaft langsam zerbröckelt.
Das System selbst erschafft solche "Monster".

Schenkt man den Menschen dagegen eine langfristige Perspektive, verringern sich Verbrechen ganz von allein.


----------



## der-jan (23. Juni 2011)

die geschichte an sich ist traurig, aber verwunderlich ist warum sie hier auftaucht...
wenn der junge ein cola glas in der hand gehabt hätte und beim nachtanzen der teletubbies das glas in den fernseher geflogen wäre - wär die news dann im coca cola oder im pepsi forum diskutiert worden? bzw wenns ein sportschuh gewesen wäre - hätte da kicker, sport1 oder sportbild die news gebracht?


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Juni 2011)

Spawnie schrieb:


> Nicht das die News der letzten Monate schon dürftig waren und sich zum größten Teil aus "Die 10 größten/schlechtesten/ältesten Dinge die keinen interessieren..." zusammensetzen, aber das ist die Krönung....


 
Das ist zwar OT, aber gleichzeitig auch Unsinn. Zähl die Artikel durch, dann siehst du, wie falsch du liegst. Es gibt ein Special am Tag und 20+ News...

Außerdem sieht man Interesse an dieser News, dass sie sehr wohl hierher gehört, auch wenn es Einzelnen nicht gefällt. Die Mehrheit entscheidet.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2011)

OK musste updaten - hatte noch den 7er drauf


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Juni 2011)

Dass die Mutter ihr Kind zuerst fast zu Tode geprügelt hat, ist schon unfassbar. Wenn sie dann aber wenigstens gleich einen Notarzt gerufen hätte, wäre das Kind vielleicht noch zu retten gewesen. Dann könnte man von Kurzschlussreaktion sprechen, so schlimm es auch gewesen wäre.

Dann aber 5 Tage dem Kind beim Sterben zuzusehen ist mit nichts, aber auch garnichts zu entschuldigen oder rechtfertigen. Dass dabei manche mittelalterliche Strafen fordern, ist nachvollziehbar. Aber selbst für solche Individuen (das Wort Mensch passt eigentlich nicht) muss der Rechtsstaat gelten.


----------



## der-jan (23. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht man Interesse an dieser News, dass sie sehr wohl hierher gehört, auch wenn es Einzelnen nicht gefällt. Die Mehrheit entscheidet.



naja so leicht kann man es sich dann auch nicht machen - du könntest zb auch ne news schreiben mit "opernstar vögelt spanferkel" und das ding würde auch reges interesse hervorrufen - trotzdem wäre auch da die frage "gehört das hier rein in ein spieleportal" nicht von der hand zu weisen oder?


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Das ist zwar OT, aber gleichzeitig auch Unsinn. Zähl die Artikel durch, dann siehst du, wie falsch du liegst. Außerdem sieht man Interesse an dieser News, dass sie sehr wohl hierher gehört, auch wenn es Einzelnen nicht gefällt. Die Mehrheit entscheidet.


Das Interesse an einer News sagt überhaupt nichts darüber aus, ob sie hier her gehört. Das Thema wühlt lediglich bei einigen hier die Emotionen auf und die schreiben ihre Meinung dazu, ganz unabhängig davon ob das eine Spiele-News ist oder nicht.
Aber solche Themen ziehen halt immer, auch wenn Inhalt und Anspruch mal kurz in den Keller müssen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Juni 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> naja so leicht kann man es sich dann auch nicht machen - du könntest zb auch ne news schreiben mit "opernstar vögelt spanferkel" und das ding würde auch reges interesse hervorrufen - trotzdem wäre auch da die frage "gehört das hier rein in ein spieleportal" nicht von der hand zu weisen oder?


 
"opernstar vögelt spanferkel" - passt nicht
"opernstar vögelt spanferkel beim Wii spielen" - das wäre interessant ^^

Im Ernst: Ihr seht doch, dass der überwiegende Teil der User diese Meldung und das Thema ernsthaft und engagiert diskutiert. Das ist für mich genügend Relevanz. Solche Themen sind doch nicht andauernd auf der Seite, sondern zur Abrundung.

Abgesehen davon wäre es angesichts des Themas besser, dafür das Meinungen zu pcgames.de-Unterforum zu verwenden... aber die Mühe macht sich ja kaum einer...


----------



## trashmedown (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht man Interesse an dieser News, dass sie sehr wohl hierher gehört, auch wenn es Einzelnen nicht gefällt. Die Mehrheit entscheidet.


 
Du hast mir die Situation mit diesen zwei Sätzen klar gemacht!



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Ihr seht doch, dass der überwiegende Teil der User diese Meldung und das Thema ernsthaft und engagiert diskutiert. Das ist für mich genügend Relevanz. Solche Themen sind doch nicht andauernd auf der Seite, sondern zur Abrundung.



So ein Thema ist mir einfach für eine Abrundung viel zu ernst. Der Zusammenhang zwischen "überforderte Mutter schlägt Kind tot" und "pcgames - Wissen was gespielt wird!" erschließt sich mir in keiner Weise.

Ich bin nur froh das es im Bereich der journalistischen Arbeit keine Betroffenheitswerbung gibt. Dies soll nur eine Randbemerkung sein und keine Provokation darstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> "opernstar vögelt spanferkel" - passt nicht
> "opernstar vögelt spanferkel beim Wii spielen" - das wäre interessant ^^


 Hat die Netrebko jetzt was mit Ottfried Fischer oder wie?


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> "opernstar vögelt spanferkel" - passt nicht
> "opernstar vögelt spanferkel beim Wii spielen" - das wäre interessant ^^
> 
> Im Ernst: Ihr seht doch, dass der überwiegende Teil der User diese Meldung und das Thema ernsthaft und engagiert diskutiert. Das ist für mich genügend Relevanz. Solche Themen sind doch nicht andauernd auf der Seite, sondern zur Abrundung.
> ...



Grundsätzlich vertrete ich ja die Meinung, dass auf einer Seite, die sich "PCGames" nennt, Meldungen über "Wii" und ähnliches "Konsolengedöns"nichts verloren haben.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> ... Der Titel ist doch ganz normal gewählt. Grund des Todprügelns war nun mal ein Wii-Unfall...


Ein wirklicher Grund für solch eine Tat, könnte ein starker Konsum gewisser Drogen über einen längeren Zeitraum sein, welche Hirnschäden verursachen können.


Crysisheld schrieb:


> ... Oh man die Moralapostelei von manchen hier regt echt auf. Aber  Killerspiele spielen^^ 						...


Für mich hat das weniger etwas mit Moral zu tun, sondern einfach was ich hier auf PCG lesen möchte. Klar zwingt mich niemand die News anzuklicken, aber man muss die Überschrift lesen, und die ist in diesem Fall, für meinen Geschmack sehr fragwürdig.

Ich habe aber Grundsätzlich überhaupt nichts gegen -nicht auf Spiele bezogene- News, nur nicht so. Weshalb, habe ich geschrieben.


----------



## Etienne2 (25. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wäre es angesichts des Themas besser, dafür das Meinungen zu pcgames.de-Unterforum zu verwenden... aber die Mühe macht sich ja kaum einer...



Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht, Florian. Ich lade dich ein, dich dort näher zu eurem Konzept der Webseite pcgames.de zu äussern. Du findest ihn doch selbst, oder? *zwinker*

Weitere interessante Themen: Die Notwendigkeit solcher "Füllmeldungen", aber auch Sachen wie "Hostess-Wahl" wo Platz 2 und 1 an die gleiche Person geht (weil einfach eure Redakteuren zu faul sind zur richtigen Aufbereitung... ) Journalistische Qualität auf PC-Games... ? Wie viel brauchts, wie viel wollt ihr uns davon mehr geben...? 

Florian: Nur weil ich mir die Zeit hier vertreibe heisst nicht, dass ich erwarte jemand von Euch gewinnt den Purlizer-Preis... 
Nennen wir es so - andere lesen die Bild-Zeitung. Darum machen mir solche Abrundungs-News  nichts aus. Ich halte einfach weiterhin die Qualität von PC-Games (übrigens auch der Zeitschrift) als eher genügend und aufgrund des Themas und eurem Kundensegment halt bewusst auf dieses zugeschnitten.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Juli 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also spart euch doch bitte euer  heuchlerisches Mitleid und eure Pseudo-Wut. Natürlich ist es tragisch,  was mit dem Kind passiert ist. Aber wie in den News steht: Die Frau  traute sich nicht, die Polizei oder den Krankenwagen zu rufen. Dass das  Kind gestorben ist, geschah also wohl nicht aus Bosheit heraus oder  wegen geistiger Störung, möchte man annehmen, sondern rein aus der Angst  der Mutter heraus.


 Ja aber dann war es ja offensichtlich angst  davor, dass sie selbst bestraft werden könnte, und nicht dass sie dem  Kind damit schaden köntne wenn sie hilfe holt. Und das ist zutiefst  egoistisch. Es wäre sogar 100 mal besser gewesen das Kind vor einem  Krankenhaus abzusetzen und abzuhauen anstatt es einfach sterben zu  lassen.  



> Aber diese Frau gleich als Bestie und Monster beschimpfen?  Todesstrafe und grausamste Folter fordern? Wie blöd sind manche hier  eigentlich? Merkt ihr überhaupt, dass ihr euch auf ein Niveau begebt,  dass man mit Recht als unterste Stufe und ganz und gar dreckigstes  Mittelalter bezeichnen kann? Bevor ihr überhaupt mal Hand an die  Tastatur legt und Kommentare zu solchen Themen verfasst, denkt vorher  mal bitte nach und schreibt nicht so eine Grütze. .


   Da hast du wohl recht, auch wenn ein solcher Artikel nicht gerade zu rationalen Antworten verleitet. 

  Es sind natürlich hierbei 2 paar Schuhe welche Strafe diese Frau verdient und ob sie überhaupt Schuldfähig ist. 



oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> RedDragon20, an sich hast du vollkommen  recht, aber wenn ich krank bin, dann geh ich zum Arzt und lass mir  helfen.


  Falsch, bei vielen psychischen Krankheiten fehlt  völlig die Krankheitseinsicht, so kann man Tagelang schwachsinn von sich  geben ohne es zu merken und sogar mit Gewalt jegliche Hilfe verweigern. 




Wraith79 schrieb:


> Achso...die Rückfallquote bei Psychisch  gestörten Tätern liegt bei über 90%...von geheilt dürften wir hier als  normale Menschen sicherlich nicht sprechen !!


 also DAFÜR hät ich nun wirklich gerne eine Quelle bevor du das einfach so in den raum postest. 




Wraith79 schrieb:


> Man hat hier wunderbar festgestellt das nun  die Täterin aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt  wird. Läßt wahrscheinlich auf den Umstand der schweren Kindheit,  Alkohol/Drogen oder Familiären Probleme schließen.
> Und da sind wir bei einem Problem was viel zu häufig als Ausrede für sämtliche Taten was Kindesmisshandlung betrifft.


"Unzurechnungsfähigkeit" ist doch keine Ausrede o_0



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Doch, wenn die Person als wirklich geheilt  anzusehen ist , warum  sollte man sie dann nicht wieder frei lassen? Das  es da in Deutschland  scheinbar einige Probleme gibt das Leute als  geheilt gelten die es wohl  nicht sind ist ein anderes  Thema.


     Selbst wenn man diese "Mutter" jemals als geheilt ansehen kann,  gehört  sie danach nicht wieder in Freiheit sondern lebenslang hinter  Gittern.  das mag emotional sein von mir, aber ich denke nicht dass  Mörder (selbst  bei einer psychischen Krankheit und nach Heilung) jemals  wieder frei  sein sollten. Dafür ist das Verbrechen was sie begangen  haben viel zu  heftig. Das stört mich auch in Deutschland, dass man  häufig liest von  Mördern oder leuten die nach Totschlag nach 7 Jahren  wieder draussen  sind. Sorry aber 7 jahre sind nichts im vergleich dazu  was sie getan  haben, immerhin ein leben für immer beendet, und nicht  nur für 7 Jahre...


----------

